# WINTERS Over?



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Well I guess? Winters over? still lots of Snow on the Ground!--but--w/the MUD season upon US!--my Dirt Yard is Now MUD!--& I couldn*t Plow It--if We had 2 feet of SNOW! & Waters running Every where!--& 05 was NOT a Good Money making Plowing Year!--not Here in central Maine Any-Way! I Hope? We don* get a Lot of RAIN over the next few Weeks? or People in the Low Lands are in Trouble?--YEH! I Guess? Its TIME to Put the Plow Away?--& Get the Mower Ready!--I was just at the Mower Sales & repair Shop!--& Looked over a Commerical Mower-Dono? the MAKE?--Big Yellow & Black Unit--Real Rugged--called the TANK!--Heavy Construction--lots of Diamond Plate!--w/ NO Plastic?-- I inquired but only person There was the Parts Lady!-- I Dono? being Retired I kinda GO for the Older Heavyer Stuff!--I just Bought a Huge Big Ole TORO Snow Blower off a Farmer! a Man Killer?--4 feet Wide--Big SUCKER!-it had been Sitting for couple of Yrs in His Barn!--Real Ratty Looking thing!--Orange Once!-Now w/All the Paint Pelling Off!--& Rust Spots all over it!--I asked? how Long since it was Started & RUN?--a couple of Yrs--& You won*t Believe This?--He the Farmer Chocked IT & let It Sit a Minute?--& gave It a PULL!--& It STARTED!--FIRST PULL!-- It Skipped a few Times & Ironed OUT & Ran Really GOOD!! UGLY Thing?--I asked if He wanted to SELL it?--DONO? as He hasn*t Used it for a couple of Yrs!--what Will YOU give?--I gave HIM avery LOW Offer! & too my Surprise! He Told ME to Back UP my Truck & He would Help Me Load IT! So next WINTER! if YOU Feel the Gound SHAKING? & SNOW Flying in All Directions?--& YOU See this Orange & Rusty Thing w/ an Ole MAN Hanging ON for Dear LIFE!--it most Likley is ME?--as I*M NOT going to Screw w/IT!-just Park It until I need IT!--as I don*t want to Foul things UP? by Attmpting to Spruce it UP!--NOPE! just Run It just like it IS!--My just Having IT should? Give Mother Nature a Big HEADACHE?--Dono? for SURE?? but its worth a Try? --Ole JIM--


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

Yea, it sure is muddy out. Last night i went to go pull my trailer out of the yard. Truck got stuck, even in 4 wheel low it wasn't moving. Got it out, than got the truck i pulled it out with stuck. Finally this morning i got both trucks and my trailer out. I'm staying on pavement for awhile


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I think winter is over, there is still plenty of snow here too but I can't wait until it melts. There is mud everywhere too, its a mess. Time to start cleaning things up in a few weeks.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Sap's runnin',mud season is here and I put the plow on blocks, up back, for the summer today! :waving:


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

It ain't over until the grass is green. We have another couple months here. We did get a couple of warm days that melted a little snow on the south facing slopes but for the most part it is all still here. I just hope we don't get much more or I will have to shovel the roof  .


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

i dunno, i think we could get a little more. We've gotten an april suprise before


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Ole JIM said:


> Well I guess? Winters over? still lots of Snow on the Ground!--but--w/the MUD season upon US!--my Dirt Yard is Now MUD!--& I couldn*t Plow It--if We had 2 feet of SNOW! & Waters running Every where!--& 05 was NOT a Good Money making Plowing Year!--not Here in central Maine Any-Way! I Hope? We don* get a Lot of RAIN over the next few Weeks? or People in the Low Lands are in Trouble?--YEH! I Guess? Its TIME to Put the Plow Away?--& Get the Mower Ready!--I was just at the Mower Sales & repair Shop!--& Looked over a Commerical Mower-Dono? the MAKE?--Big Yellow & Black Unit--Real Rugged--called the TANK!--Heavy Construction--lots of Diamond Plate!--w/ NO Plastic?-- I inquired but only person There was the Parts Lady!-- I Dono? being Retired I kinda GO for the Older Heavyer Stuff!--I just Bought a Huge Big Ole TORO Snow Blower off a Farmer! a Man Killer?--4 feet Wide--Big SUCKER!-it had been Sitting for couple of Yrs in His Barn!--Real Ratty Looking thing!--Orange Once!-Now w/All the Paint Pelling Off!--& Rust Spots all over it!--I asked? how Long since it was Started & RUN?--a couple of Yrs--& You won*t Believe This?--He the Farmer Chocked IT & let It Sit a Minute?--& gave It a PULL!--& It STARTED!--FIRST PULL!-- It Skipped a few Times & Ironed OUT & Ran Really GOOD!! UGLY Thing?--I asked if He wanted to SELL it?--DONO? as He hasn*t Used it for a couple of Yrs!--what Will YOU give?--I gave HIM avery LOW Offer! & too my Surprise! He Told ME to Back UP my Truck & He would Help Me Load IT! So next WINTER! if YOU Feel the Gound SHAKING? & SNOW Flying in All Directions?--& YOU See this Orange & Rusty Thing w/ an Ole MAN Hanging ON for Dear LIFE!--it most Likley is ME?--as I*M NOT going to Screw w/IT!-just Park It until I need IT!--as I don*t want to Foul things UP? by Attmpting to Spruce it UP!--NOPE! just Run It just like it IS!--My just Having IT should? Give Mother Nature a Big HEADACHE?--Dono? for SURE?? but its worth a Try? --Ole JIM--


Hey Ole Jim,
Getting a bit muddy up my way also. That mower you're looking at is a Cub Cadet. They've had the Tank out for a while now I believe. Seems to be a pretty good unit, haven't heard of any complaints about it. I have the Snapper Pro Fastback ZTR with 52" cut and 21hp Kawasaki, commercial unit that mows anything in it's way. Sounds like you got a great deal on that blower...if I feel the ground shake I'll know it's you firing up that big old brute!  Good luck with it Jim.

Buck


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Up North said:


> Hey Ole Jim,
> Getting a bit muddy up my way also. That mower you're looking at is a Cub Cadet. They've had the Tank out for a while now I believe. Seems to be a pretty good unit, haven't heard of any complaints about it. I have the Snapper Pro Fastback ZTR with 52" cut and 21hp Kawasaki, commercial unit that mows anything in it's way. Sounds like you got a great deal on that blower...if I feel the ground shake I'll know it's you firing up that big old brute!  Good luck with it Jim.
> 
> Buck


--BUCK I was Impressed w/the TANK!--One RUGGED Unit!--& I assume? YOU know!--I*M a Tinkerer I got the Ole Huge Snow Blower!-because IT Started so EASY!--what a MONSTER!--I saw a TORRO --odd looking Thing!--a GUY was Runnunig IT as I waited for the Wife at Her Doctors Office!--Weird Looking RIG!--Mower in Front & a Curved Handel running Up & Back & Hes Standing on a Round Plate w/a Wheel under It!--Worked Great--went like H--L! & in NO Time He was DONE!--Big Lawn too!--I Gotta Get One of Those!--I have looked Over most of the New SNOW & LAWN Equipment--I*M NOT all that Fussy about the New STUFF!--Pretty Cheap in Quailty!-DONO? I like the Older Stuff a lot BETTER!--I Personally Need a Good Heavy Duty Simple Push Lawn Mower!--No EXTRAS!--Just One that Will Cut Tall HAY!--{Un-Mowerd Tall GRASS!} All Day & NOT Fall Appart!--I have been Buying the $99.99 Cheapies! at Wal-Mart--but only get a few weeks out of Them!--I like Getting OUT & Working a Little--but I spend more TIME Fixing JUNK than Working IT!-& seeing I*M Retired on a Fixed INCOME-I Can*t Afford the Good Quailty Stuff! Any Suggesions APPRICATED!--Off [email protected] THANKS Ole JIM--


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Ole JIM said:


> --BUCK I was Impressed w/the TANK!--One RUGGED Unit!--& I assume? YOU know!--I*M a Tinkerer I got the Ole Huge Snow Blower!-because IT Started so EASY!--what a MONSTER!--I saw a TORRO --odd looking Thing!--a GUY was Runnunig IT as I waited for the Wife at Her Doctors Office!--Weird Looking RIG!--Mower in Front & a Curved Handel running Up & Back & Hes Standing on a Round Plate w/a Wheel under It!--Worked Great--went like H--L! & in NO Time He was DONE!--Big Lawn too!--I Gotta Get One of Those!--I have looked Over most of the New SNOW & LAWN Equipment--I*M NOT all that Fussy about the New STUFF!--Pretty Cheap in Quailty!-DONO? I like the Older Stuff a lot BETTER!--I Personally Need a Good Heavy Duty Simple Push Lawn Mower!--No EXTRAS!--Just One that Will Cut Tall HAY!--{Un-Mowerd Tall GRASS!} All Day & NOT Fall Appart!--I have been Buying the $99.99 Cheapies! at Wal-Mart--but only get a few weeks out of Them!--I like Getting OUT & Working a Little--but I spend more TIME Fixing JUNK than Working IT!-& seeing I*M Retired on a Fixed INCOME-I Can*t Afford the Good Quailty Stuff! Any Suggesions APPRICATED!--Off [email protected] THANKS Ole JIM--


Hey Ole Jim,
Yeah that guy you saw standing on the round plate behind that walk behind mower...that's called a Velke or also known as a sulky. Pretty cool units. Jim, try going to some auction sales, farmers are known to have things like the DR Field & Brush mowers, or the older Jeri Mowers, they were popular back when I was a kid. My grandpa had one and that thing cut anything in it's path. Auctions will bring some pretty good deals on equipment, look into a couple. Good luck and hope all is going well with your wife's health. Take care buddy.

Buck


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

Up North said:


> Hey Ole Jim,
> Yeah that guy you saw standing on the round plate behind that walk behind mower...that's called a Velke or also known as a sulky. Pretty cool units. Jim, try going to some auction sales, farmers are known to have things like the DR Field & Brush mowers, or the older Jeri Mowers, they were popular back when I was a kid. My grandpa had one and that thing cut anything in it's path. Auctions will bring some pretty good deals on equipment, look into a couple. Good luck and hope all is going well with your wife's health. Take care buddy.
> 
> Buck


 THANKS UpNorth--Wifes doing Great--& she put Up w/ Me for 40 yrs!--knows I*M a Tinkerer!--& Ole Equipment is my Soft spot--I just marvel at that ole Stuff--Simple & Does what its Supposed too!--as all the New Stuff I see has to Much Extras--that You don*t really Need!--I*LL give the Auctions a Try!--Thanks-- Ole JIM--


----------

